# Pedals



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

What type of pedals do you use? I’ll be doing a 250 mile ride over the course of five days, multiple stops in town’s at breweries. I am a mountain biker, and where SPD pedals. I’ve heard rumors that a lot of touring bikes use platform pedals. I’m leaning towards a combo pedal. Some of the guys that I’m riding with are wearing SPD only, combo, and platforms with power straps. What’s the normal pedal everyone uses?


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

Your question might be a bit like "What's the best two toppings for pizza?" Everyone has a different preference. 

Mine is flat, wide platform pedals so that I can wear normal shoes for walking around, hiking, etc. I used to ride SPDs on bikepacking and touring trips, but I found I needed to carry a second set of shoes. Others may disagree, but I find very little utility to SPD pedals on tour, whereas the benefits of wearing regular shoes off the bike are huge. Easy choice for me. Again, YMMV.


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I know. But it seems like there are more for platform than spd. So, I’m teetering on a fence in which way to go


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Btw, it would be pepperoni and sausage


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

platform cuz I ride what I got.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I use Time ATAC DH4 pedals on all my bikes. They have a big platforms so you get a lot of support and the locking mechanism is very robust. I have cleats set for the "sloppier" fit and they not only easy to get in an out of but you have enough play to move your foot a little. 

I used Crankbrothers Mallets for a long time and, while I liked them a lot for the same reasons above, I had too many clips break from hard impacts to trust them on long trips. 

I don't like platform pedals. I feel like my feet are going to fall off the pedals all the time. I usually wear Shimano XM7 shoes which are really as comfortable as hiking shows so there is no tradeoff when it comes to hike-a-bike.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Depends what kind of shoes you want to wear. I went to flats for bikepacking after riding clipless for almost 20 years. Took a little time to adjust but never looked back.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Justin Credible said:


> What type of pedals do you use?


I use mountain bike platform pedals with 5.10 shoes. Comfortable for all day pedalling as well as all day hike-a-bike when that has to happen.

I have used SPD pedals for 20yrs+ and I find no benefit to them for touring.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Ditto. After 20-ish years of clipless, I used platform pedals and Keens for the GAP C&O Canal trip three years ago and have never looked back. Have taken the clipless pedals off my mountain bike and commuter and got some 5.10s. 
My pedals are light and inexpensive Giant composite pedals.

Giant Flat Pedals


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I am also a recent convert to flats (with five tens, of course) after many years using clipless. It did take a little getting used to, but I am not going back. It has made me a better rider and when backpacking, I appreciate being able to walk, hike and relax all in the same pair of comfortable shoes.

For pedals I use DMR V8's (version 2) which feel great, are tough as snot and cost under $35. They are aluminum and a bit on the hefty side. I also have a pair of RaceFace Chesters. A little more expensive but still under $50. They are composite so a good deal lighter than the DMRs. They have a similar feel and pin placement pattern to the DMRs.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

If you are going try flats for a casual pub tour you might as well go extreme. Get the Pedaling Innovation big as pedal or, slightly less extreme and my current favorite, the OneUp flat pedal. Get some some shoes like the original 5-10 Freeriders or the Freerider Contacts. These shoes are softer soled and will give you the best grip and inspire confidence when you bunnyhop,etc. also, the softer shoes will allow you to feel where your feet are on the pedals.

I also recommend experimenting with a more mid-sole foot position. This position has been a game changer for me on long rides. It may require you move the saddle forward and down a cm or so.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Just scored a pair of like new used Pedaling Innovations Catylist pedals that should arrive tomorrow. In anticipation I’ve been riding my AEST Ti spindle flats with the spindle well behind the ball of my foot my last three rides of 40+ miles each. First ride was a bit odd. Dropped my saddle for the second and moved my seat forward in the S-T Thudbuster for today’s ride. It’s starting to feel really good! I also dropped my Giro hard sole MTB shoes I was using without clipless for a pair of my Fila tennis court shoes and no more “hot foot” in the balls of my feet either. Can’t wait to try the Catylist this way with their huge arch span. My biking foot wear just got much more walkable and I’ll be adding a pair of Bedrock Cairn Sandols for those hot summer rides and testing my hiking boot with them as well.

That said, I’m not sure I buy into the mega-hype on their website about more power, but for touring/bikepacking comfort and the ability to wear more walkable/hikeable shoes takes priority in my book. Anything that saves my ankles and knees stress in my late 50’s is a plus too.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use keen sandals and flat pedals.


----------



## PUGlife (Apr 23, 2018)

5-10 Freeriders and Race Face Chester pedals. I've had Chromag and Hope expensive pedals and I still go back to the cheapy Chesters. They just work.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Whiptastic said:


> Just scored a pair of like new used Pedaling Innovations Catylist pedals that should arrive tomorrow. In anticipation I've been riding my AEST Ti spindle flats with the spindle well behind the ball of my foot my last three rides of 40+ miles each. First ride was a bit odd. Dropped my saddle for the second and moved my seat forward in the S-T Thudbuster for today's ride. It's starting to feel really good! I also dropped my Giro hard sole MTB shoes I was using without clipless for a pair of my Fila tennis court shoes and no more "hot foot" in the balls of my feet either. Can't wait to try the Catylist this way with their huge arch span. My biking foot wear just got much more walkable and I'll be adding a pair of Bedrock Cairn Sandols for those hot summer rides and testing my hiking boot with them as well.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure I buy into the mega-hype on their website about more power, but for touring/bikepacking comfort and the ability to wear more walkable/hikeable shoes takes priority in my book. Anything that saves my ankles and knees stress in my late 50's is a plus too.


Good luck with the catalysts - I've had mine for a couple weeks now and have no complaints.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

leeboh said:


> I use keen sandals and flat pedals.


Same. I wouldn't mind some options, but so far that's been the best combo for me. I spend too much time off the bike to want to wear shoes with clips, which is the case for almost all of my riding, but touring in particular, I don't want to carry an extra pair of shoes.

I will say that my first pair of Keens seemed about perfect for my wide feet, and I wore those until the sole split in two after about 5 years. Since that time, I think they modified them to fit a little tighter. I don't know if it's the tighter fit or another manufacturing issue, but I've never had a pair last a year without the stitching giving way around the ankles.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

If your intent is to pubcrawl then get the biggest longest widest shoes you can so you don't fall over!

But seriously those combo pedals that clip in on one side and are flat on the other are the worst of both worlds. Commit to one or the other.

I like so many others here went from clipless to flats. Flats are easier on your feet and create less hot spots in my opinion. Getting rid of that metal under the ball of your foot (the cleat) is liberating for hiking about a town or for HAB.

I have a pair of 5-10 free riders and I think they suck for anything over 15 miles of riding. They have little support and stiffness so not only is it not great on the pedal it is not good for HAB.

I bought a pair of 5-10's with a very stiff sole and more support and it is much better. I wish there were more flat pedal shoe choices out there.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ Flat pedal shoe options? Lots. Hiking boots, low hiking boots. Skate shoes or DH mt bike shoes. Chrome, Vans, 5-10, my Keen low hiking shoes are stiff, great grip and waterproof.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

leeboh said:


> ^^^ Flat pedal shoe options? Lots. Hiking boots, low hiking boots. Skate shoes or DH mt bike shoes. Chrome, Vans, 5-10, my Keen low hiking shoes are stiff, great grip and waterproof.


I have used hiking boots but the bottoms don't play as well on a pedal as my 5-10's. My older Impact 5-10 shoes have the support and stiffness I like plus a great bottom but the one piece tongue sucks and height of the shoe itself and how warm it is are negatives.

Skate shoes are not stiff enough or have enough support for me.

If you know of something that is fairly cool, has a great grippy bottom and good support and stiffness I am all ears!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Keen sandals or shoes, I like the newports.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

No question, I would go for Power Grips. 

They provide a lot of the advantages of clipless but with normal shoes so are ideal if you'll be spending a lot of time walking around as well as cycling.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

leeboh said:


> Keen sandals or shoes, I like the newports.


No sandals for me! My feet are way too sensitive.

How do Keen shoes bottoms work with flat pedals and are they stiff?


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

You already use SPDs, I would use that unless you are going to be doing a lot of walking. For the casual stop, SPDs and regular MTB shoes would be ok.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

richwolf said:


> No sandals for me! My feet are way too sensitive.
> 
> How do Keen shoes bottoms work with flat pedals and are they stiff?


 These are more like hiking sandals, not beach flip flops, $$ 100-120 or so. Very stiff, I use them for summer commuting and touring. Great pedal grip, I use aluminum pedals with steel pins, all my foot wear has no grip issues. Some basic Specialized ones I think?


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Ditto on the pro flat pedal camp. I also am a converted long time clipless user. I now use approach shoes most of the time but 5.10 Freeride Elements when I need the sticky due to technical trail. BTW the sticky rubber sole may not be the best for pushing up steep loose trail (but I've done it) but man are they awesome for slippery rocky stream crossings. Lately I am looking at the Arcteryx Acrux SL blah blah blah approach shoe - same sticky sole with a real hiking upper. $$ though...

https://arcteryx.com/us/en/shop/mens/acrux-sl-leather-gtx-approach-shoe


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good luck with the catalysts - I've had mine for a couple weeks now and have no complaints.


First ride impressions on the Catalyst pedals can be summed up best with "out of saddle stability." That's the big improvement that I noticed with these pedals. I found myself varying my foot position from front to back (changing the spindle location under my foot) with cadence. Slow cadence is doable with the pedal manufacturers stated foot position, but when I wind up the cadence, I have to move my foot back putting the spindle closer to the traditional foot position slightly behind the ball of my foot for best fast rotation. You can power across the top of rotation, down and through well with shoes that grip and slow cadence power does seem to be improved.

I rode with my Fila tennis court shoes with a fine/tight zigzag tread that holds the spikes in position. The soles gripped the pedal great with that tread and my feet were super comfortable, plus walking around in normal shoes was a pleasure. They seemed to help when powering up bike trail street underpasses as well, but the HUGE platform really shines with massive stability factor when you come out of the saddle. This is apparent when coasting down hill and stomp pedaling up hill. It feels like you can control the bike through the pedals, and seems to allow a better balance between handlebar and foot control when out of the saddle.

After just one ride I can say I do like them, but it is clear that my foot will not remain in the manufacturers stated position on the pedal at all times; the obvious being fast cadence pedaling. I would never put these on a light weight road bike for that reason. Despite claims to the contrary, IMHO clipless do allow beter power for sprints and fast cadence pedaling on the road racing (I believe that has been proven out in analytical testing). These will be great for off-road touring and will increase slow cadence power in that environment.

Tennis shoe, hiking boot and sandal riding, oh my! Life on the road just got easier.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

richwolf said:


> I have used hiking boots but the bottoms don't play as well on a pedal as my 5-10's. My older Impact 5-10 shoes have the support and stiffness I like plus a great bottom but the one piece tongue sucks and height of the shoe itself and how warm it is are negatives.
> 
> Skate shoes are not stiff enough or have enough support for me.
> 
> If you know of something that is fairly cool, has a great grippy bottom and good support and stiffness I am all ears!


The Adidas Trail Cross SL is worth a look. They're a good deal stiffer than skate-style shoes, and are grippy, hike-friendly, durable, and breathable. I've been using them for about a year and a half, and they've held up well and are still comfortable.

There's also the new Five Ten Impact Pro, which looks solid, and pared down a bit from the moon-boot fit of the Impacts of old.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

richwolf said:


> I have used hiking boots but the bottoms don't play as well on a pedal as my 5-10's. My older Impact 5-10 shoes have the support and stiffness I like plus a great bottom but the one piece tongue sucks and height of the shoe itself and how warm it is are negatives.
> 
> Skate shoes are not stiff enough or have enough support for me.
> 
> If you know of something that is fairly cool, has a great grippy bottom and good support and stiffness I am all ears!


My favourite shoe for the past year has been 5 10 Access Mesh. Cool feet and great grip on flats and rock. These have been my everyday shoe, not only for biking, but still the best biking shoe i've had.

The fit is weird though, you need to go half size up and ones i opened up some of the tongue that was too tight, I 've been happy. Will buy another pair when these wear out. Still good though after one year of daily use. There is a dedicated thread if you search the name.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

just use spuds

and get fly pedals or something to convert them to flats
that way you can have both and swap up if your dogs are tired

https://www.flypedals.com/

https://www.amazon.com/Exustar-Clipless-Adapter-Platform-Reflector/dp/B00MBS5PRM


----------



## HooliganHeart (Jun 21, 2018)

MKS Lambda pedals with Swiftwater Leather Fisherman Crocs, found them to be a good combo.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Made an investment in some multipurpose footwear after joining REI: Keen Newport H2 sandals and Salomon X Ultra 3 low hiking breathable mesh (not the GTX Gortex) shoes. The reason I mention this is that footwear goes hand in hand with pedal selection. The Keen sandals solid toe protection should be a plus off road, as many that use them point out They have very wide soles and stiffer than most sandal soles with good traction tread. I’ve been wearing them with low slipper socks for added comfort. It’s great to have your feet breath so well.

The wide heel sole has exaggerated the one issue I have with the Pedaling Innovations Catalyst pedals, heel to crank strikes. This is a combination of the Catalyst short pedal to crank spindle gap and my virtually zero offset cranks. The heel strikes are at the crank mount bolt area when coming down over the front of rotation. If you have wide feet or pedal in a slight heel in ball out position and have zero offset cranks, then the only solution is a pair of pedal extenders. I’ve ordered up a pair to try until the maker comes out with a wide gap spindle upgrade for us Clyde’s.

Solomon’s are in the mail, bu I did try them on at REI before purchase. All report seem to say they are one of the most comfortable low hiking shoes out there. My initial try-on bore that out for me as well, super comfy. They have good arch support and a cool speed lace setup. The wire lace system like the Keen bungee system is great for biking. Just pull it tight, slide the lock down and tuck the extra in the shoe pouch or under 5he laces on the Keens.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Wore the Salomon X Ultra 3 hiking shoes for three days straight and two 40+ mile bike rides. These are the most comfortable hiking shoe I have ever owned bar none! Speed laces are wonderful too. No dangling lace issues while riding. IMHO worth every penny paid.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

I use Xpedo Detox platforms. I take the studs off (tired of mangled shins).


----------



## stblindtiger (Aug 25, 2014)

I use these pedals: https://www.merlincycles.com/shiman...MIn6vLsIi23AIViYrICh2q3AIDEAQYBCABEgJBWPD_BwE

With these shoes:
https://www.bikenashbar.com/cycling...MIl8vUmom23AIVF47ICh2SbwqCEAQYDSABEgLkDfD_BwE

Then I just pack a pair of flip flops to walk around in. I like being able to clip in and out as needed on the trail.


----------

